# Iraqi Embassy - East Berlin



## lilli (Nov 19, 2011)

The goverment of the GDR and Iraq seemed to have been fast friends after Iraq became the first country to recognise East Germany as a country in its own right in 1969. What better way to cement a friendship than an embassy. They moved in in 1974 and used the embassy regulary to nip over to the west to do naughty things ..... this isnt an assumption, in 1980 the secretary of the embassy and the head of Iraqi intelligence were caught red handed collecting a suitcase full of explosives!! 

After the reunification of Germany the new goverment ordered the Iraqi's out in January 1991 due to the (1st) gulf war and you get the feeling that they didnt even bother packing or cleaning their desks out before shutting the door!

Its truly fecked inside, burnt trashed and smashed but I loved it!


----------



## KingRat (Nov 19, 2011)

Few from me


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice one guys, thanks for sharing, especially loving the last one lilli, of the chair / typewriter.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 19, 2011)

very nice


----------



## lyl7897 (Nov 20, 2011)

*enigma typewriter*

Great photo's and history ,the photo's capture the 1970's well ..


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 20, 2011)

Great history, explore and pics you two. I saw this on your website KingRat, and was really intrigued by it. Love the pic of the photos on the wall Lili. Cheers.


----------



## King Al (Nov 20, 2011)

Like those 70's chairs, great find guys


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 20, 2011)

Liking these pix very much chaps. We had no idea about these sites you've been reporting when we went over this year. We did Beelitz and Krampnitz and Kinder Krankenhausen. Berlin just has so many über cool sites!


----------



## maximus (Nov 20, 2011)

Fantastic pics guys!!!

The first pic of the outside looks like a 70's block of flats!!!


----------



## lilli (Nov 20, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Liking these pix very much chaps. We had no idea about these sites you've been reporting when we went over this year. We did Beelitz and Krampnitz and Kinder Krankenhausen. Berlin just has so many über cool sites!



Its quite amazing the stuff round Berlin, everytime Ithink weve done it all we keep finding more that makes us want to go back again  Think we have enough for another trip, so I had better stop looking too much


----------



## smiler (Nov 20, 2011)

That was fascinating, I loved it, Thanks guys.


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 20, 2011)

Excellant pics the pair of you.


----------



## Madaxe (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely pics you two.
Great looking place. Thanks for sharing.


----------

